# XFS patch is missing in gentoo-sources-2.4.19.ebuild

## jdonahue

This is a big problem as when I emerged nvidia-glx, emerge installed gentoo-sources-2.4.19.ebuild as my symlink to /usr/src/linux.

My root filesystem is XFS so kernel fails to mount root file-system.

I was wondering ihow I could find the correct XFS patch and how to apply it.  :Question: 

----------

## dArkMaGE

have you tried emerging the xfs-sources? those already have the xfs patches...

or do you want to know what the actual patches you need to add xfs support to the kernel?

----------

## jdonahue

The xfs-sources only aply to linux-2.4.18.

When I emerged xfs-sources my linux symlink is now /usr/src/linux-2.4.18-xfs.

The problm is that nvidia-kernel-1.0.2880-r1.ebuild  has linux-2.4.19 as a dependency.

My goal is to have nvidia-kernel-1.0.2880 and also mount my root partition XFS.

----------

## Guest

Just emerge them both, change the symlink and emerge nvidia-kernel again.  I have to do that each time I rebuild my kernel anyway.  And Yes I agree that the kernel-sources change has caused some problems with XFS.  I had a VFS panic and had to use the CD to recover. Then I noticed that XFS was not there.  My falult really but still a pain.  What is the problem with 2.4.19 really? All my systems are fine and emerge --update world wanted to up them all the the gentoo(no XFS) kernels.  I just did it to stop the dam thing.

----------

## jdonahue

I just built a linux-2.4.18-xfs kernel & then did

emerge nvidia-kernel-1.0.2880-r1.ebuild  --nodeps.

--nodeps allowed nivdia-kernel to install on linux-2.4.18 because it depends on linux-2.4.19

and linux-2.4.19  has no XFS.  :Smile: 

----------

